# Stihl BG56 Blower -- Carb Adjustment Help



## Jonny Quest

Gents:

I've got plenty of experience adjusting the H/L screws on my Husky chainsaws, but little experience on the Stihl. This unit has a Chi-Com Zama carb. IMO, it's a POS. Anyway, the blower has started running like crap. It has always been a strong performer, but now it struggles to rev up out of idle. I've put in a new plug and air filter. No improvement. So, no I think that the carb needs adjusting. I did remove the carb and partly dis-assemble. I sprayed everything with carb cleaner -- hoping to clean-out any obstruction that may be inside. I put everything back together -- same result. Just like I've done nothing.

So, I beleive that it's time for a high speed screw adjustment. On my saws, I use a tach and adjust the high speed screw until I hit the proper RPM. If no tach is available, I adjust until the high speed screw makes the blubbering or 4-stroke sound. Good to go.

Does this method work on the blower? I realize that the blower engine is under load and not free-spinning like the chainsaw.

Your input is appreciated.

JQ


----------



## hedge hog

I set mine just like that and it seam to be too rich 
So I set just before 4 stroking 
And it running perfectly 

Did you muffler mode?
Or pull the spark arrester out?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Quest

No muffler mod. Bone stock. If I can get the engine running normally, then I plan to do a muff mod.


----------



## hedge hog

The spark arrestor get plugged easily 
MM takes 30 seconds just unthread the nipple and retune


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LonestarStihl

I'll second the spark arrestor screen. Make sure to clean it up real nice. I have a BG86 that I took the screen out of and sprayed the carb cleaner through the jets and works great


----------



## hedge hog

The easiest MM that I have ever done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Quest

Nice. I'll give the spark arrestor screen a try.


----------



## Jonny Quest

Y'all rock! Problem fixed. The spark arrestor screen was all plugged up. Runs like a scolded dog!

JQ


----------



## hedge hog

Did you leave the nipple out ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Quest

I pulled the spark arrestor unit out and the engine ran fine. Then I took my propane torch and heated up the screen to red-hot. Then I used compressed air to finish the job. Nice. Great tip. Y'all saved me some money. Thanks.


----------



## Jonny Quest

Any issues with simply removing the spark arrestor? I use this unit on landscaping and little or no chance of a fire if a spark escapes? Since I live at 4,200 feet, I could use the extra help of a less-restricted muffler.


----------



## LonestarStihl

I removed mine and have had zero issues. I mean I guess there's a 1/1000000000 chance of anything


----------



## hedge hog

I have used mine in the dark many times and never seen a spark 
Chain saw too in the dark only seen sparks off the chain


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

